# CONFIRMED: Pacers Sign Andrew Bynum for Remainder of the Season



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @WindhorstESPN: The Pacers are planning to sign Andrew Bynum, sources told ESPN


Welp


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @WindhorstESPN: Indy Star first reported Bynum & Pacers were meeting tonight. There is no deal in place as of yet but talks are serious, sources said.


..


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I desperately hope this happens and I badly, badly want him to excel in Indy simply so @R-Star is forced to root for him.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

R-star was my first thought when i heard this.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Why?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm guessing to keep him away from Miami.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

This has to be a bluff. We have no reason to alter our chemistry with one of the most tumultuous players in the NBA.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm ****ing livid right now.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Seems like they're just doubling down on their size advantage. Maybe while Miami embraces the small ball with LeBron at 4 and Bosh at 5, Indiana will embrace the "big ball" and play David West at 3, Andrew Bynum at 4 and Roy Hibbert at 5. That would be awesome.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

They do not have that much to lose really. I guess him and 77AJ will have to share the blame when the bandwagon bursts into flames and crashes into the Biscayne Bay.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Having Bynum there will also allow Vogel to be ultra aggressive with Hibbert/Bynum on the defensive end. They should be able to have a legit defensive presence in the paint at all times now.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

When Paul George shows up for practice with Larry King hair and Roy Hibbert starts double parking in handicapped stalls I'm flying everyone to Portland so we can watch 77AJ and Jamel throw down.

My basketball season is over.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

It would be a great, great signing for the Pacers.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PLEASE! PLEASE LET THIS HAPPEN!

It would help the Pacers have a true champion with a winners spirit in the locker room. I would root for the Pacers to win this all if it happens if for no other reason then to help Bynum cement his legacy amongst the all-time greats as a three time champion!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> PLEASE! PLEASE LET THIS HAPPEN!
> 
> It would help the Pacers have a true champion with a winners spirit in the locker room. I would root for the Pacers to win this all if it happens if for no other reason then to help Bynum cement his legacy amongst the all-time greats as a three time champion!


Fat Boy....


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Fat Boy....


Leave my kids alone you prick. Don't touch my family. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

i just dont believe that this is the team culture Bynum is going to strive in


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

All Bynum cares about is a team that can offer him more the minimum. I bet he loves going to a team where he collect his pay without having to play a lot.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I love the signing. We're already a big team, doesn't hurt to become even bigger. Miami could've used him a hell of a lot more than we could too which is a bonus.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Good move, regardless of what anyone says...


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Winning has a way of fixing a lot of 'chemistry' issues... I don't know enough about Bynum's personality (other than hearing that he isn't that passionate about basketball) to really judge, but if I was a Pacers fan I think I'd be pretty happy with the signing. Seems pretty low risk.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Last year Indiana took the Heat to 7 games with Sam Young, DJ Augustin, Gerald Green and Tyler Hansbrough as a bench. 

This year we have Danny Granger, Luis Scola, CJ Watson and Andrew Bynum. We will also more than likely have home court. 


Don't see how anyone can honestly think the Heat will make the finals for the fourth year in a row.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

This season just got a thousand percent funnier. It's only fair that R-Star has to root for Bynum if I'm being forced to root for Howard.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

E.H. Munro said:


> This season just got a thousand percent funnier. It's only fair that R-Star has to root for Bynum if I'm being forced to root for Howard.


You're a Rockets fan? Did I miss something?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Knick Killer said:


> Last year Indiana took the Heat to 7 games with Sam Young, *DJ Augustin*, Gerald Green and Tyler Hansbrough as a bench.
> 
> This year we have Danny Granger, Luis Scola, *CJ Watson* and Andrew Bynum. We will also more than likely have home court.
> 
> ...


I kind of like Augustin more than Watson at this point... they are very different players, and maybe I'm just bitter about some Watson playoff meltdowns, but Augustin runs a mean pick and roll and has played well when given minutes this year. Not a great defender, obviously, but solid defensive PGs are hard to find.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

DJ last year was worthless and still would be if he was here.

Watson is having a tough stretch right now, but I would take him over Augustine all day, everyday.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I just can't seen Bynum screwing up our chemistry. The minute he does anything he'll be out the door and suspended indefinitely. He knows his role and wants to win a championship. He's an obvious upgrade over Mahinmi. 



> “We are obviously happy to have him join our team,” said Pacers President of Basketball Operations Larry Bird. “He gives us added size, he is a skilled big man and he has championship experience. With the minutes he gets, he should be a valuable addition.”
> 
> Bynum will join the Pacers sometime next week.
> 
> “It really wasn’t a hard decision, I think it’s the right fit for me and, in all honesty, I think we’ve got the best chance of winning,” said Bynum. “It will be great to back up Roy and I’ll do whatever I can to help this team.”


http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/pacers-sign-andrew-bynum


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Confirmed with sources, link coming soon.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Pacers Sign Andrew Bynum for Remainder of the Season*


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Ron said:


> *Pacers Sign Andrew Bynum for Remainder of the Season*


Sources tell BBB.net that as many as 8 items have been smashed against R-Star's living room wall.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Seems like a low risk, high reward move. Not sure why there's so much commotion over this. It's a smart move for Indiana.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Basel said:


> Seems like a low risk, high reward move. *Not sure why there's so much commotion over this.* It's a smart move for Indiana.


It's just R-Star. He can't deal with the real.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Dornado said:


> I kind of like Augustin more than Watson at this point... they are very different players, and maybe I'm just bitter about some Watson playoff meltdowns, but Augustin runs a mean pick and roll and has played well when given minutes this year. Not a great defender, obviously, but solid defensive PGs are hard to find.


Augustin's having a great comeback year for Chicago. But the thing is, our recent backup PGs, Augustin and Collison, have needed the ball in their hands to be effective. I think they're both great backup PGs behind a star PG, because they come into the sets and have some degree of freedom.

In Indy, our PG doesn't do shit, especially now with Stephenson and George dominating the ball. All we need from Hill and Watson is for them to hit the 3 and play some D, maybe occasionally breaking down the defense. Augustin seems like a perfect fit in Chicago, though.

As for Bynum, ****. It's nice that Mahinmi will never see the floor, even if he was having a decent last few weeks. It's also nice that in our 4-man big rotation, everyone has the ability to score, assuming Scola will get his legs back. But if Paul George develops a superstar "I don't care" mentality and gets suspended for drug usage next season, I'm blaming Bynum. Actually, if we don't win the championship, I'm still blaming Bynum.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Stephen A Smith took the words out of my mouth on ESPN.

Stephen A Smith. Everything is going wrong in my life. If this bullshit spills over into my personal life I'm going to get scared that someones out to get me.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

What you need is a new hobby. Have you ever tried bowling?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm too busy buying up all Django Reinhardt's signed records and memorabilia on EBay and burning them, as I stare into this picture and cry....


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

He was pretty bad at the Cavs. I just don't have faith in him having the work ethic to want to become a factor again. We'll see, of course the potential is there for it to be a great move for the Pacers if it all pans out.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Worst case scenario, the Pacers just don't play him. Indiana's game to game attitude isn't going to change. They're still going to be focused. Plus, Bynum is coming from one of the worst teams in the league to one of the best. Maybe, just maybe, that'll motivate him enough. Plus there's a lot of veteran guys on Indiana whereas in Cleveland there wasn't. 

Again, it's low risk, high reward.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

What reward are we talking about though? 8 and 5 Bynum that the Cavs got? People talk about him like hes got big games left in him, forgetting the fact Bynum has said his knees are done. Bynum has said he doesn't really want to play anymore. 

So I'll ask again, who is this illusive Andrew Bynum who is going to make this a good trade for the Pacers? Because to me that guy hasn't existed since his last season with the Lakers.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bynum is absolutely capable of having a huge game here and there. If anything his value will come in the form of keeping Hibbert fresh throughout the playoffs. If Bynum can come in and give you 10-15 solid minutes he's worth it.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Andrew Bynum vs Greg Oden in a "handicap" match for the Eastern Conference Championship.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Hahaha, poor R-star. Now, I just need Andrew Bynum to be Andrew Bynum and destroy that team from within.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Ben said:


> He was pretty bad at the Cavs. I just don't have faith in him having the work ethic to want to become a factor again. We'll see, of course the potential is there for it to be a great move for the Pacers if it all pans out.


From what I read out of Cleveland - work ethic was not an issue. He doesn't necessarily want to play basketball as much anymore, and has expressed this off the court to people around him but in terms of his work both in the weight room in Cleveland and on the floor at practice - word had it that he was really working his tail off. One trainer in Cleveland commented that if that's what not caring looks like, nobody in the NBA should care. Say what you will about his motivation to play basketball, and his quirks off of the court - but he was working in Cleveland.

He's just a dumbass.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

R-Star said:


> What reward are we talking about though? 8 and 5 Bynum that the Cavs got? People talk about him like hes got big games left in him, forgetting the fact Bynum has said his knees are done. Bynum has said he doesn't really want to play anymore.
> 
> So I'll ask again, who is this illusive Andrew Bynum who is going to make this a good trade for the Pacers? Because to me that guy hasn't existed since his last season with the Lakers.


You are right on the fact that the 2011-2012 Andrew Bynum (the 18.7ppg (.558FG%), 11.8rpg, 1.9bpg Arguably-Best-Center-In-The-League-Andre Bynum) doesn't exist any more.
(off course, if he did exist, he wouldn't be getting a million dollars for the remainder of the season to sub Roy Hibbert - he would be on a multimillion dollar contract STARTING for the team!).

But it was a cheap sign for someone expected to play, at most, 15mpg while Hibbert takes a breather, score some, rebound some and block a shot or two (wich he CAN do better than the current sub C).
What's the risk? Do you really think Bynum will be a lockerroom cancer on a franchise of "this is our season for the championship" players? Will Andrew Bynum singlehandly (sp?) implode a group that's been playing coesively for a couple seasons while gaining momentum to attach the championship? Are players like George, West and Hibbert that dum?

The minute Bynum screws up, i bet he will be put away from the team. If he doesn't, he can help a little. And that's all the Pacers appear to be asking from him: to help a little.

In Bird i trust.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Let's remember, that when the pacers win the title this season it's because Andrew Bynum put them over the top. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Let's remember, that when the pacers win the title this season it's because Andrew Bynum put them over the top.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Clearly


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Adam said:


> Hahaha, poor R-star. Now, I just need Andrew Bynum to be Andrew Bynum and destroy that team from within.


First my team signs Bynum and I have to get shit on by every poster on this forum, then Stephen A Smith agrees with me on ESPN after I've spent years calling him delusional, and then you get to sit back and laugh as the Pacers go up 3-0 only to have Bynum DDT Greg Oden for no reason and the Heat sweep the next 4 games?

Something weirds going on. The universe has obviously decided I've become too awesome and is exacting its revenge. 


Bring it on, you cosmic mother ****er.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Pacers out first round now for sure.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Knick Killer said:


> Last year Indiana took the Heat to 7 games with Sam Young, DJ Augustin, Gerald Green and Tyler Hansbrough as a bench.
> 
> This year we have Danny Granger, Luis Scola, CJ Watson and Andrew Bynum. We will also more than likely have home court.
> 
> ...


Ohh look someones talking shit before the playoffs again. Miami Heat are proven...Enough Said. Pacers have never won anything....I'm sick of all these kids talking out there ass like they won something already.

MIAMI HAS BEATEN PACERS 2 YEARS IN A ROW...PACERS DIDN'T BEAT THEM.


What the **** do you mean_ "Don't see how anyone can honestly think the Heat will make the finals for the fourth year in a row." _ THE HEAT ARE BACK TO BACK ****ING CHAMPIONS...NO ONE HAS BEATEN THEM IN TWO YEARS....


Pacer fans are the worst wholly shit, give them a good regular season record and they act like they have won every championship ever.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Andrew Bynum as a starter for the Cavaliers didn't really give them a lot of benefits. But as a player coming off the bench for the Pacers playing roughly around the same minutes? That's huge. Despite his short comings, Bynum is a dangerous player when coming off the bench.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

doctordrizzay said:


> Ohh look someones talking shit before the playoffs again. Miami Heat are proven...Enough Said. Pacers have never won anything....I'm sick of all these kids talking out there ass like they won something already.
> 
> MIAMI HAS BEATEN PACERS 2 YEARS IN A ROW...PACERS DIDN'T BEAT THEM.
> 
> ...


I love how you leave out the fact that they lost to Dallas the year before they won the first of back to back championships.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

doctordrizzay said:


> Ohh look someones talking shit before the playoffs again. Miami Heat are proven...Enough Said. Pacers have never won anything....I'm sick of all these kids talking out there ass like they won something already.
> 
> MIAMI HAS BEATEN PACERS 2 YEARS IN A ROW...PACERS DIDN'T BEAT THEM.
> 
> ...


You keep capitalizing every letter and the whole Sasktell internet service is going to go down.

It takes much less bandwidth to transmit a lowercase letter..


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Dornado said:


> You're a Rockets fan? Did I miss something?


I've always been a Rockets fan. My first basketball was a San Diego Rockets basketball.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

XxIrvingxX said:


> That's huge.


That's what Kristina Anderson said


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

If they get Cavaliers Bynum - which there is no reason to think otherwise - I don't see him playing more than 10mpg in the East Finals.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

edabomb said:


> If they get Cavaliers Bynum - which there is no reason to think otherwise - I don't see him playing more than 10mpg in the East Finals.


I bet he doesn't play at all, cuz he sucks. I haven't watched him at all this year but I'll still say Mahinmi is better.

He's only signed because Miami and Indy are at war right now. It's a cold war and they're doing what they have to because it's smart because there was the possibility Miami signed Bynum.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

edabomb said:


> If they get Cavaliers Bynum - which there is no reason to think otherwise - I don't see him playing more than 10mpg in the East Finals.


To be fair, I think they would much rather have Cavaliers Bynum than 76ers Bynum.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Adam said:


> I bet he doesn't play at all, cuz he sucks. * I haven't watched him at all this year but I'll still say Mahinmi is better.*
> 
> He's only signed because Miami and Indy are at war right now. It's a cold war and they're doing what they have to because it's smart because there was the possibility Miami signed Bynum.


Yeah, that makes sense...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PauloCatarino said:


> Yeah, that makes sense...


It makes perfect sense. One is a basketball player the other is an amateur bowler.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Yeah, that makes sense...


Can you tell me anything hes done in the last 2 years that should make anyone think differently?

What has he done to make you think he'll be an impact player?


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

Adam said:


> I bet he doesn't play at all, cuz he sucks. I haven't watched him at all this year but I'll still say Mahinmi is better.
> 
> He's only signed because Miami and Indy are at war right now. It's a cold war and they're doing what they have to because it's smart because there was the possibility Miami signed Bynum.


Yes also a distinct possibility. You'll expect Hibbert to play 35-40 in the ECF (yes I think it is a done deal these two make it), with how his vertical leap is officiated he won't find himself in fould trouble too much.

In that other ten minutes or so they may go without Bynum if he is able to maintain the game in a half court tempo. Hard to see it though - I think as soon as he is out there the Heat will attack, attack, attack in transition.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Can you tell me anything hes done in the last 2 years that should make anyone think differently?


Easy: his play on the Cavs.



> What has he done to make you think he'll be an impact player?


Again: nor i nor the Pacers (IMHO) expect AB to be a "difference-maker" in the Eastern Conference. All he need to be is better tham Mahinmi. Wich he is.
And again: i bet the second AB screws up, he is out of the team. So, no risk there.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't think he was better than Mahinmi when he was on the Cavs. You put Mahinmi on the Cavs and not stuck behind Hibbert and hes putting up at least Bynums 8 and 5, but a hell of a lot more consistent.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

R-Star said:


> I don't think he was better than Mahinmi when he was on the Cavs. You put Mahinmi on the Cavs and not stuck behind Hibbert and hes putting up at least Bynums 8 and 5, but a hell of a lot more consistent.


But would he have a bigger effect defensively than Bynum?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

XxIrvingxX said:


> But would he have a bigger effect defensively than Bynum?


Absolutely. 

Bynum moves around out there like 2010 Shaq. I don't understand anyone trying to equate Bynum to being some sort of defensive anchor.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

This is an interesting take on the matter:

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nba-ball-dont-lie/much-signing-andrew-bynum-actually-help-indiana-pacers-213523121--nba.html


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

In the 1985-86 season, Larry Bird's Celtics took a chance on a broken down big man named Bill Walton to be their back up center. He hadn't played a full season since 1978 or so. 

He played fabulously for them. There are some youtube clips from that season. I guess he figures what does he have to lose ? We know Bynum will play for a winner. 

And we also know the Heat's one weakness is an aggressive big man down low scoring on them. If you saw the highlights of their game at Sacramento, the Heat were powerless against Cousins. He just sat in front of the basket and scored all through the fourth and OT. 

Pacers have nothing to lose in this and lots they can win if it works out.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

When will he debut?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Basel said:


> When will he debut?


I don't know, but i can hardly wait!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I was actually hoping Miami would sign Bynum. I thought he would be a better fit for their team than Greg Oden. However with Indiana getting him, it spoils Miami and their opportunity to bolster their front court. Which I still believe they need to do if they plan on beating Indiana in the playoffs.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Let's see, he toxified the Laker clubhouse, Philly went from a promising team on the rise to hell in a handbasket after trading for him and the Cavs went from a developing young team to a giant clubhouse brawl after singing him. Oh, and he apparently broke up an engagement, brought down a GM and a coach's about to go next. Good luck Pacers. Something tells me you're gonna need it.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> That's what Kristina Anderson said


 @Adam, do you like this sex joke?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

LA68 said:


> In the 1985-86 season, Larry Bird's Celtics took a chance on a broken down big man named Bill Walton to be their back up center. He hadn't played a full season since 1978 or so.
> 
> He played fabulously for them. There are some youtube clips from that season. I guess he figures what does he have to lose ? We know Bynum will play for a winner.
> 
> ...


Very good point. The only information that I would add to all of this is that I don't think Walton was regarded as a cancer or knucklehead that can **** up a locker room.

With all of this said, I don't think that a locker room lead by PG, Hibbert, West and Lance would let Bynum **** everything up but I just want to point out that the Walton comparison is overlooking an important detail.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Vogel wants a few weeks of practice for Bynum. Here's why:



> Bynum said that he has not had a workout regimen since leaving the Cavs in late December but stayed in shape by "just eating correctly."


I don't think you can stay in NBA shape just by "eating correctly"

http://www.indystar.com/story/sport...l-george-andrew-bynum-indiana-pacers/5278631/


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> Very good point. The only information that I would add to all of this is that I don't think Walton was regarded as a cancer or knucklehead that can **** up a locker room.
> 
> With all of this said, I don't think that a locker room lead by PG, Hibbert, West and Lance would let Bynum **** everything up but I just want to point out that the Walton comparison is overlooking an important detail.


But can you imagine the entertainment value of the r-star meltdown if _it did_ happen?


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

77AJ said:


> *I was actually hoping Miami would sign Bynum.* I thought he would be a better fit for their team than Greg Oden. However with Indiana getting him, it spoils Miami and their opportunity to bolster their front court. Which I still believe they need to do if they plan on beating Indiana in the playoffs.


As the poster boy for the Pacers banwagon, why would you hope Miami would sign him? Change your ****ing avatar.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

He gets off bandwagons faster than Paul George gets off strippers.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

E.H. Munro said:


> He gets off bandwagons faster than Paul George gets off strippers.


Well played sir.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Two-time NBA champion Andrew Bynum has been a controversial figure for quite some time now. Along with hopping from team to team over the last two seasons since being dealt by the Los Angeles Lakers, the veteran center has made waves everywhere he’s been, with the Cleveland Cavaliers being the latest victim.
> 
> There was a lot of speculation as to why the Cavs suspended Bynum indefinitely before trading, but now it appears the truth has been revealed according to Adrian Wojnarowski of Yahoo Sports:
> 
> _Only Bynum never made it to the early January guarantee date for his full $12.5 million salary in 2013-14, and self-destructed. He stopped trying on the floor, and became a disruptive presence in practices. Before Bynum was thrown out of his final practice and suspended, he was shooting the ball every time he touched it in a practice scrimmage, sources said – from whatever remote part of the court he had caught the ball_.


http://www.lakersnation.com/nba-news-real-reason-for-andrew-bynums-release-by-cavs-revealed/2014/02/12/


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> http://www.lakersnation.com/nba-news-real-reason-for-andrew-bynums-release-by-cavs-revealed/2014/02/12/


Wouldn't be surprised. People try to defend the guy, but there's been way too many stories about him being disruptive and a terrible influence for it to not be fact.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

> Before Bynum was thrown out of his final practice and suspended, he was shooting the ball every time he touched it in a practice scrimmage, sources said – from whatever remote part of the court he had caught the ball.


What a ****ing baby. He's like a chubby, spoiled 8 year old that's butthurt about the fact that his pee wee league teammates aren't passing him the ball enough. The rest of the team should have banded together and beat the dogshit out of him.

He's gonna keep doing the same old thing wherever he goes and GMs are gonna keep giving this apathetic retard a job no matter what. This league sucks.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Floods said:


> What a ****ing baby. He's like a chubby, spoiled 8 year old that's butthurt about the fact that his pee wee league teammates aren't passing him the ball enough. The rest of the team should have banded together and beat the dogshit out of him.
> 
> He's gonna keep doing the same old thing wherever he goes and GMs are gonna keep giving this apathetic retard a job no matter what. This league sucks.


I would hope to god this is his last stop. 

Its also good that the Pacers aren't the Cavs. If Bynum tries that shit hes gonna get put in his place.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Pretty fair chance that Bynum got what he wanted when the Cavs cut the cord, most obvious explanation would be that he was acting like a little bitch to get them to do exactly what they did. 

Of course he probably expected the Clippers or Heat would rush to give him a bunch of money they did not have so he could be back at the Playboy Mansion or the clubs on South Beach.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I just want to catch him around the city onee time so I can tell him what a piece of shit I think he is


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Stupid, Bynum. Just stupid. I've always defended him but man, he's a clown. I hope he finally grows up in Indiana.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

If he pulled anything even remotely close to this in Indiana he would be out the door the next day so these "horror" stories don't really worry me.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Floods said:


> What a ****ing baby. He's like a chubby, spoiled 8 year old that's butthurt about the fact that his pee wee league teammates aren't passing him the ball enough. The rest of the team should have banded together and beat the dogshit out of him.
> 
> He's gonna keep doing the same old thing wherever he goes and GMs are gonna keep giving this apathetic retard a job no matter what. This league sucks.


Aren't you the guy that loves baseball?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Aren't you the guy that loves baseball?


I don't follow.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

According to the Indianapolis Star Bynum will be in action for the Pacers for the first time Friday @ Philly.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


> According to the Indianapolis Star Bynum will be in action for the Pacers for the first time Friday @ Philly.


It's about damned time!


----------

